# Shure Announces Lightning Terminated IEM Cable @ CES 2017



## AxelCloris

If you own an iPhone 7 or 7 Plus and you don't care for Apple's tiny Lightning to 3.5mm dongle, you may be in luck. Shure has recently announced a new IEM cable that's been terminated with a Lightning connector for Apple's newest smartphones. *The Remote + Mic Lightning Accessory Cable* (RMCE-LTG) has its own premium in-line DAC/amp for use with any Apple device that has a Lightning port. While this is probably most appealing to iPhone 7 owners, it doesn't mean that owners of other Apple products are blocked from using it.
  
​  
 The Remote + Mic cable connects to Shure's in-ears via their usual MMCX connector. While the cable is only listed as supporting Shure's in-ear models, I wouldn't be surprised to see it work for some other MMCX headphones as well.
  
 Shure has also announced a 3.5mm TRRS *Remote + Mic Accessory Cable* (RMCE) intended for use with Apple devices that have the conventional headphone jack. It features a 3-button remote/mic for playback and volume controls. Think of it as an updated version of Shure's current CBL-M+-K-EFS cable.
  
​  
 The 3.5mm Remote + Mic cable will run $29 USD and starts shipping in February while the Lightning version is expected to be priced at $99 USD later in the spring.


----------



## XM4N

The 3.5mm version looks like the one I got with my se215m+.  Great to see they released a lightning version for when I upgrade to the next iPhone.


----------



## DDDYKI

Really disappointed there's no Android cable option available, still. I know the standards differ between the handset manufacturers, but you might as well appeal to whatever configuration Samsung uses.


----------



## SailorSam

dddyki said:


> Really disappointed there's no Android cable option available, still. I know the standards differ between the handset manufacturers, but you might as well appeal to whatever configuration Samsung uses.


 
  
 I doubt the dacs in these cables are that much better if not worse than the dacs in most popular android phones


----------



## shurealltheway

sailorsam said:


> I doubt the dacs in these cables are that much better if not worse than the dacs in most popular android phones




I don't think the point of these cables is to try and sound better. It's so you can use them without needing a stupid dongle or other medium to use with your jackless phones/tablets/etc.


----------



## SailorSam

shurealltheway said:


> I don't think the point of these cables is to try and sound better. It's so you can use them without needing a stupid dongle or other medium to use with your jackless phones/tablets/etc.


 
 right but as DDDYKI he's looking fro something similar for an android phone and I've never seen a jackless android phone so unless the dac is something higher end to beat what's inside the phone already I feel like it would be pretty much pointless


dddyki said:


> Really disappointed there's no Android cable option available, still. I know the standards differ between the handset manufacturers, but you might as well appeal to whatever configuration Samsung uses.


----------



## DDDYKI

Honestly, I just want something with a remote compatible with my Android phone. I want a low-profile IEM like Shure or Westone, but I also want a remote that lets me adjust what I need to without taking out my phone.


----------



## shurealltheway

sailorsam said:


> right but as DDDYKI he's looking fro something similar for an android phone and I've never seen a jackless android phone so unless the dac is something higher end to beat what's inside the phone already I feel like it would be pretty much pointless




I thought all the new Samsung phones were going jackless, too.


----------



## DDDYKI

The rumor is that the S8 is ditching the jack. I hope not. I really like my S7, especially with how flexible Samsung Pay is compared to Apple Pay and the standard Android Pay. I listen to 320k MP3s and it's mostly rock and metal CD rips. I don't think an audiophile DAC will really be much of a benefit (even as I listen to music on my PC through a Dragonfly 1.2 right now).


----------



## colt1664

sailorsam said:


> right but as DDDYKI he's looking fro something similar for an android phone and I've never seen a jackless android phone so unless the dac is something higher end to beat what's inside the phone already I feel like it would be pretty much pointless


 
  
 If I may nitpick a little, the very first android phone had no 3.5 jack:
  
 http://www.gsmarena.com/t_mobile_g1-2533.php
  

[size=inherit]Alert types
 [size=inherit] 
[size=inherit] 
Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones[size=inherit]Loudspeaker[/size]Yes[size=inherit]3.5mm jack[/size]No
 [/size]
[size=inherit] 
 [/size]
[size=inherit] 
 [/size]
 [/size] [/size]  
 That was todays useless piece of information


----------



## colt1664

sailorsam said:


> I doubt the dacs in these cables are that much better if not worse than the dacs in most popular android phones


 
  
 There are DACS in cables? Isn't it just lightning outputting in analog?


----------



## AxelCloris

colt1664 said:


> There are DACS in cables? Isn't it just lightning outputting in analog?




There are indeed DACs inside of Lighting headphone cables. Lightning is not capable of outputting an analog signal, only digital.


----------



## MikeMALL

Interested to hear some testing....As nice as the campfire cables are, I could use a mice for most days


----------



## velcrothrash

The lamentable loss of the 3.5mm jack is spurring some competition. I recently gambled on a purchase of the Capri by Advanced Acoustic Werkes MMCX lightning cable on indiegogo. A Westone rep told me last month they are working on their own IEM lightning cable. It will be interesting to hear how these cables with their little dsp/dac perform head to head against Shure's. Wish I didn't have to wait until the Spring to use one of these new cables though, I hate the lightning to 3.5mm dongle!


----------



## adonissk

velcrothrash said:


> The lamentable loss of the 3.5mm jack is spurring some competition. I recently gambled on a purchase of the Capri by Advanced Acoustic Werkes MMCX lightning cable on indiegogo. A Westone rep told me last month they are working on their own IEM lightning cable. It will be interesting to hear how these cables with their little dsp/dac perform head to head against Shure's. Wish I didn't have to wait until the Spring to use one of these new cables though, I hate the lightning to 3.5mm dongle!


 
  
 I also gambled on the Capri cable but I hate the 3.5 mm dongle so much that I am willing to put up with anything else until those cables are availble! The question is, what else is out there?


----------



## killbill

came across this site that has avaiability listed as of the 17/02 
 https://www.thomann.de/gb/shure_rmce_ltg.htm
  
 Not sure of they are parking the date...
 Do you guys think this will also come in the clear see through cable?


----------



## deepee

While Shure's price for the RMCE cable (not the lighting cable) is $29.99, which translates,
 if we add, say %10 local tax, to be fair, to 120 Israeli Shekel, the local Shure dealer
 here in Israel, Giveon Electronics, wants 260 Israeli Shekel's for this same cable, which is,
 in todays currency worth $71 (this is the same price as they charge for the usual
 replacement cable for the SE series!)
  
http://www.giveon.co.il/info.asp?id=2702&category=072_081_104_
  
 Now, Shure, does not allow sending such cables to Israel, so forget about buying it
 on Amazon, or in B&H, I guess due to the rights that the local importer here has. This is
 taking 110% more on the product, even when assuming an unusual high US
 local tax of 10%. Yes, the local importer prices it at 215% of
 the Shure MSRP!!!
  
 I wonder if Shure is aware of the huge margin of costs of some of its products in Israel.
 I wish someone from Shure would read this post and would consequently allow their excellent
 products to be shipped to Israel to avoid the people here being subjected to this amazing
 pricing.


----------



## RamGuy

I order these from a local retailer. They have to back order it from Shure, so won't be getting it until 12th of May, and the price seems rather high compared to the "regular" RMCE. I had to pay 990 NOK + shipping, that's 116 USD + shipping. The regular RMCE is "only" 65 USD + shipping so basically half the price. Yeah, these prices seems inflated by the fact that we have very few Shure retailers in Norway. The "regular" RMCE is retailing for only 30 USD on Shure's very own site which again is under half the price of the same cable here in Norway. It doesn't seem like the Norwegian retailers are selling the same cable either, the "regular" RCME you see on Shure's website look different from the one I can get here in Norway. I suspect it's an older model? The good thing about the Lightning version is that it's not nearly as overpriced as the regular RCME with only a premium of about 17 USD, whereas the regular one is not only costing over twice the amount compared to the US-prices but it's not even the same cable.
  
 I do understand that the Lightning version has to cost more due to two factors, first and foremost Shure has to integrate a DAC+amp combo directly into the cable. That will add to the cost, not only because the DAC+amp costs money but it also makes the cables harder to produce. They also have to pay Apple a licensing fee for using the Lightning cable and to go through Apple's "MFI" certification process in order to be able to label it as "certified" or whatever. How much that adds to the cost I have no clue. As they are already using the "Made for iPhone, iPad and iPod" logo on their website it confirms the fact that they've went through the MFI certification process.
  
  
 But it's three times as expensive compared to the regular one. That's a steep premium to pay. I bet Shure is pricing it higher just because they can. They know the demographic for this cable and they figure they can't have a higher margin on such a cable as a result. But with this price I expect the quality to be top-notch. The cable itself shouldn't feel any worse in terms of coating and quality compared to the EAC46CLS and EAC64CLS that came with my Shure SE846, there should be next to none microphonic noise from the cable and the microphone should actually be half-decent which is rarely the case with such cables.


----------



## Emdek

I was so glad I did not have to toss my expensive 535 in ear phones when I saw this cable came available, and finally received it today. But major bummer: they are unusable! My iPhone 7 works wit this cable for exactly 5 second, then I get a pop-up "accessory not supported", and it switches to speakerphone after a couple of seconds. Tried it on my wife's iPhone 7, same result. Updated my iPhone to latest iOS version 10.3.1 (it was one version behind), same result. So total waste of money! Don't buy it until solved! Thinking about selling my 535's on eBay...


----------



## New Yawker

Emdek, I just looked at B&Hs web site. They now list an estimated availability date of Summer (instead of previously stated Spring) 2017. They either sold out of the cables or Shure requires more time to correct the technical difficulties.


----------



## Emdek

I bought mine at Musicstore.de, they still have lots in stock. But the product is *useless* in combination with my iPhone 7 and the SE535, it works for 5 seconds after which you get the "this accessory is not supported" pop-up. Musicstore doesn't reply to my messages, terrible support. I just registered a support call at Shure itself, let's see what happens next. Until then: don't buy it!
Oh btw: the online manual says " the cable firmware is upgradable with the Shure app", no link though. I found the same info on an Asian site, stating you can use the "Shureplus Motiv app" to upgrade the RMCE LTG cable. Tried it, no firmware upgrade option anywhere. And same problem, the app combined with the cable works, I can record about 5 seconds before the pop up appears and the cable stops functioning.
*Musicstore.de doesn't reply to my messages, terrible support*. I just registered a support call at Shure itself, let's see what happens next. Until then: *don't buy it! *(yet).


----------



## New Yawker

Musicstore.de obviously(?) should resolve the issue by refunding your money Emdek. Why should you be stuck with a premature release? I pre-ordered the AAW Capri MMCX DAC lightning cable. It was suppose to deliver in March but company said that components for Apple MFI was delayed. They already have ready a proprietary app for downloading firmware upgrades. Very disappointed to hear of the poor service you are receiving. Hope it is resolved shortly.


----------



## Emdek

Well, Musicstore did send me a return form (after 3 reminders), no accompanying text in the email. I'm gonna send it back and ask for a replacement, since I really like my Shure SE535 in-ear headphones, and was hoping the DAC in the Shure cable would be of higher quality then the dongle Apple sells. If the second one also fails I will ask for a refund.


----------



## New Yawker

Sounds reasonable to me Emdek. Shure's USA web site is showing the cable available even though for a recent brief moment they changed availability to Summer 2017. As much as I would 'love' to order the cable, after hearing of your experience Emdek, I'd rather wait until production is well under way. Besides, I pre-ordered the AAW Capri version. I hope that AAW doesn't release it prematurely.


----------



## Emdek

New Yawker said:


> Sounds reasonable to me Emdek. Shure's USA web site is showing the cable available even though for a recent brief moment they changed availability to Summer 2017. As much as I would 'love' to order the cable, after hearing of your experience Emdek, I'd rather wait until production is well under way. Besides, I pre-ordered the AAW Capri version. I hope that AAW doesn't release it prematurely.



Well, I'm in contact with a reseller about the AAW Capri cable too, I'm going to order them just in case the second Shure cable fails also. The AAW cables or in production at this moment, should take about 3 to 4 weeks they assured me. We'll see... Keep you posted.


----------



## vaerie (May 24, 2017)

I just got mine from B & H today. They seem to work fine - very clear. They also seem to use a bit more power than with the Apple adapter.

I also have the capri cable on order too, so we'll see when those come in!


----------



## New Yawker

That's great Vaerie. I'm eagerly awaiting the Capri but I am very tempted by the Shure. It might be too soon to fully assess the sound quality but can you advise how the well the cable fits over the ear compared to the original cable?


----------



## New Yawker

My impulse purchases are costing me big time. I bought the Shure cable but have not yet opened the box. The original Shure MMCX cable is notorious for the level of difficulty it takes to remove.  Long story short...cable and right earphone damaged.

Moral of the story: Be extremely careful when removing the cable from Shure earphones.


----------



## jockewe

I'm lucky to have had no problem with the rmce-ltg at all. After about 2 weeks my impression is the same, impressed with the DAC, so much details and totally effortless sound. I still haven't got used to the "sound" though, it is different from the original cable, clearer but less charming.

I also got myself a new cable for normal plug from Furutech, very basic cable and it works...

The original cable has a nice sound
The RMCE-LTG has a less charming sound but the DAC makes it a winner
The Furutech "upgrade" is very basic and can be used if necessary...

I'll give the LTG a few more weeks to hear what happens.

I had no prob with the dreaded accessory warning, i am all updated and don't know if that can help? (That warning comes when i try another accessory so i know how annoying it is)
 I am impressed with the seaming between iPhone7 and RMCE-LTG
/Joakim


----------



## New Yawker (May 31, 2017)

Thank you for the review Joakim. My first impression is similar to yours. I do however have several issues. This cable feels substantial but is quite shorter than the original and the iPhone control and lightning connector sleeve are made of really cheap, hard plastic. Given that this discussion is about the Shure RMCE-LTG, I will restrain myself from going into details how cheaply made the SE series earphones are.

When plugging in for the first time, a message from Shure appeared on the screen of my iPhone directing that the Shure Motiv (recording) and the third-party Hammerhead (EQ) apps be downloaded  from the App Store. The later app is non-functional. Not sure if either app is capable of allowing firmware upgrades as the forthcoming AAW Capri cable promises. A multi-national warranty was included in the box but no other documentation was provided. No mention is made on the box or Shure website that the RMCE-LTG is MFI certified. 

My 846s had to be replaced after they were damaged whime attempting to remove the original cable. Not sure if there was a slight design change to the earphones or in the new cable but the process seems far easier. Given the circumstances, neither cable or earphones have been sufficiently burned-in. Nevertheless, the initial impression of the combined iPhone and RMCE-LTG is positive. (For reference, I use the default balanced nozzles). An eclectic mix of EDM, Alternative Rock, and Adult has been listened to with pleasing results.

I will elaborate upon further listening. I look forward to the arrival of the my AAW Capri capable. I'll provide feedback on both cables at that time.


----------



## maxmania

Just put in a preorder on amazon here in the U.K. No audio shops have had any stock I did want to test and check quality. The cheap hard plastic is a little off putting considering the cost. I love my 846 headphones but really want a mic for phone calls. Could one of you  post some close up pictures please.


----------



## New Yawker (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Maxmania. Took some photos. Sorry, couldn't get the lightning right. The first picture is an overview of the cable connected to an iPhone 6s Plus. For some reason, it is a bit difficult untwisting the cable.







This is a view of the lightning plug and volume/phone control






The microphone and MMCX connection to the Shure SE846 earphone. The over-the-ear design of the cable is executed much better than the original cable. Although the ear portion of the LTG is reinforced, it is more flexible than the original and sits better over the ear.






 Unfortunately, the photos do not capture the texture of the cable, especially the plastic parts (control and connector). The cable itself is substantial but the connector, controls, and mic certainly are hard-plastic. Visually, they look fine. Perhaps I'm making too big a deal but I sincerely believe Shure could kick-up the build quality of their products. The MMCX connector is secure but seems far easier to attach/detach from the earphones than there original cable. As I stated previously, ATTEMPTING to remove the old cable damaged one of the earphones, a costly event indeed.

,


----------



## Ungaro

I have the SE846 and I've been waiting for this cable for a long time 

I have an iPhone 6 plus and am not pleased with the bass coming from my iPhone directly 

Am using a portable dac/amp onkyo dac-ha200 

And am getting more details and more clear bass 

and am wondering if this cable with this DAC will give me that bass and detailed sound that am looking for without using any external DAC?


----------



## New Yawker

I can't say that I ever perceived the bass lacking with the 846/iPhone 6s Plus combo, Ungaro. And this is from a person who tends towards EDM! I'm  not ready to draw any conclusions about the LTG cable just yet but I can say that I now tend to listen to music at a lower volume level. I also notice that my iPhone's battery seems to drain more rapidly while using the Shure DAC cable. I assume that is because the music is being amplified more so than before. I am not quite certain that the bass will be effected by the new cable. As an initial impression, I THINK I hear added detail to the music.


----------



## Ungaro

New Yawker said:


> I can't say that I ever perceived the bass lacking with the 846/iPhone 6s Plus combo, Ungaro. And this is from a person who tends towards EDM! I'm  not ready to draw any conclusions about the LTG cable just yet but I can say that I now tend to listen to music at a lower volume level. I also notice that my iPhone's battery seems to drain more rapidly while using the Shure DAC cable. I assume that is because the music is being amplified more so than before. I am not quite certain that the bass will be effected by the new cable. As an initial impression, I THINK I hear added detail to the music.



Hmmmmm.. I didn't mean that the bass was lacking but i get richer bass using an external DAC/Amp even with the EQ i can't get the same richness of the bass

How would you compare it to the original cable from the iPhone in term of bass

I think I've read somewhere that this cable uses 2% per hour of your phone's battery

I also found this cable which is half the price only $49.26 USD !

https://www.null-audio.com/products...one-cable-with-hi-res-dac?variant=34103135569


----------



## New Yawker

Ungaro said:


> Hmmmmm.. I didn't mean that the bass was lacking but i get richer bass using an external DAC/Amp even with the EQ i can't get the same richness of the bass
> 
> How would you compare it to the original cable from the iPhone in term of bass
> 
> ...




Several of us posters pre-ordered and are eagerly awaiting the AAW Capri cable. This is an indiegogo.com crowdsourced product. The company anticipated shipping in March 2017 but aren't expected to do so until sometime this month. The good news is that AAW does seem to be taking their product seriously as they applied for and received Apple MFI Certification. An apparent delay on Apple's part producing a  key component required for MFI Certification set AAW's--and I assume Shure's--production back several months. 

Ungaro, It is premature for me to definitively comment about the 'sound' of the Shure LTG, bass or otherwise. My INITIAL impression is that the LTG is a worthy upgrade. I THINK I hear somewhat more overall detail than before. Although I previously stated that I thought there was less impact when drums (or drum machines) kick in, I'm not so sure about that anymore.

Ungaro, I would expect that using an external DAC/amp WOULD enhance your iPhone listening experience. Of course it could ALSO enhance and expose the flaws on poorly engineered MP3 tracks.  Could you possibly share the titles of several of the tracks you hear an improved richness of bass using the Onkyo DAC? Perhaps I then can listen to the same songs  and share my impression of the effect (if any)  of the LTG cable.

For me, a cable with built-in DAC AND mic/phone controls is an appealing 'compromise' to carrying around a separate amp/DAC during my rather lengthy commute.  Shure's $100 USD LTG cable looks very similar to their $30 USD iPhone-compatible replacement cable. Does that mean that the cables are exactly the same or LTG has a $70 USD DAC built-in? Not necessarily.


----------



## maxmania

New Yawker said:


> Hey Maxmania. Took some photos. Sorry, couldn't get the lightning right. The first picture is an overview of the cable connected to an iPhone 6s Plus. For some reason, it is a bit difficult untwisting the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks New Yawker for the photos. I am actually really impressed with the cable. I can see what you mean by the plastic, sure accessories have always tended to be like that. I remember my old noise cancellation accessory build quality was very good but looked cheap. Should have mine around the 20th of this month. In the U.K. Cable is very step at between £85-£99.


----------



## New Yawker

maxmania said:


> Thanks New Yawker for the photos. I am actually really impressed with the cable. I can see what you mean by the plastic, sure accessories have always tended to be like that. I remember my old noise cancellation accessory build quality was very good but looked cheap. Should have mine around the 20th of this month. In the U.K. Cable is very step at between £85-£99.



You are welcome for the photographs Maxmania. In USA, B&H Photo and Shure.com have the LTG in stock and ready to ship at the full 'RRP' of $100 USD (£78 GBP) Amazon is pricing the LTG at $119 USD (£92 GBP) with the caveat "usually ships in one to three weeks". 

My heart is extended to those who lost their lives to acts of terrorism in Manny and London during the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Ungaro

New Yawker said:


> Ungaro, I would expect that using an external DAC/amp WOULD enhance your iPhone listening experience. Of course it could ALSO enhance and expose the flaws on poorly engineered MP3 tracks.  Could you possibly share the titles of several of the tracks you hear an improved richness of bass using the Onkyo DAC? Perhaps I then can listen to the same songs  and share my impression of the effect (if any)  of the LTG cable.




Yeah sure

late night tip by three 6 mafia

party monster by the weeknd

six feet under by the weeknd

Personally I hear richer bass on my Onkyo DAC/Amp than directly from my iPhone


----------



## New Yawker (Jun 5, 2017)

adonissk said:


> I also gambled on the Capri cable but I hate the 3.5 mm dongle so much that I am willing to put up with anything else until those cables are availble! The question is, what else is out there?




IMHO Adonissk, I'd hold-out a little while longer. The Capri MMCX version of the DAC cable is suppose to ship this month. There are a small number of headphones or earphones with the lightning connector selling for well under $100 at amazon.com. You may want to reference http://www.pcmag.com/feature/347829/8-iphone-7-lightning-headphones-to-help-you-pump-up-the-jams  for some recommendations.  Amazon,  https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-43216239467&ref=pd_sl_182lc4lhnq_e  is always a good source. They seem to have several inexpensive earphones that might interest you. I have no idea how they sound.

There are a number of more expensive headphones with built-in DACs.  I believe the Philips Fidelio M2L was the first headphone with a Lightning cable. The Audeze Sine and EL8 also have the Lightning connector.


----------



## New Yawker

Hi Ungaro. Let me preface by saying I am well aware the following observations fail miserably due to many flaws in methodology! With that recognised, here we go....

I played the Weekend and Three 6 Mafia tracks using Spotify's highest quality audio setting on my iPhone 6S Plus. I listened through Shure 846s with LTG cable and Sennheiser Momentum 2.0s using the 3.5mm audio jack. Hopefully it is no surprise that the Shure's outperformed the Sennheisrer's in most respects. 

I first listened to the tracks with the Shure's. Although unfamiliar with the songs, given the genre, I sensed that there was something missing from the bass. Listening to the same songs through the Momentum's and then again through the Shure's, my opinion changed somewhat. The bass seemed stronger than before. But I can't put my finger on it, something still didn't seem right. 

Listening to some tracks that I am more familiar with including Adagio for Strings and Traffic (Tiësto), Love You More and Zacalo (Armin van Buuren), Bratzke (Super Flu), Dancing on My Own (Robyn), Teardrop (Massive Attack), Mo Boy (Dillard), Why So Serious (Hans Zimmerman), and Nothing Matters (Mark Knight) my opinion was the same as when I first listened to Six Feet Under. There definitely seemed to be an attenuation of the bass compared to the original 846 cable. The initial impact of bass seemed softer on all the familiar tracks. Yet, the sub-bass on Why So Serious at 3.26 was outstandingly deep and could be felt to a greater extent than using the 846s original cable. Conversely, there seems less impact when the bass kicks in on Mo Boy.

While I cannot pin-point exactly what is happening with the bass on the 846/LTG combo, there is no question that the overall sound has a wider soundstage and greater detail than with the original cable. Here are my impressions:

1. Given the iPhone is a constant, at this point it is impossible for me to differentiate the effect of lack of sufficient burn-in of the 846s (if any) and the effect of the LTG (if any)  on bass performance. My hope is that the bass will return with the strength that I remember from before.

2. If things simply are what they are Ungaro, the 846/LTG combo will not likely be favorable to you. There is definitely something lacking in the bass. 

3. IMHO, the wider soundstage and finer detail is worth the slight loss in bass. What that "loss" is, I'm still not sure. Given your apparent favored music genre, my gut tells me bass performance will likely fall short of the 846/Onkyo combo you are currently using. 

4. I know this is a very sensitive issue verging on blasphemy Ungaro, but have you considered, you know, eh, um, that B brand? 

5. Only you can determine which combo will offer the sound you most enjoy. Keep us posted on what you decide.

Ciao.


----------



## Ungaro

New Yawker said:


> Hi Ungaro. Let me preface by saying I am well aware the following observations fail miserably due to many flaws in methodology! With that recognised, here we go....
> 
> I played the Weekend and Three 6 Mafia tracks using Spotify's highest quality audio setting on my iPhone 6S Plus. I listened through Shure 846s with LTG cable and Sennheiser Momentum 2.0s using the 3.5mm audio jack. Hopefully it is no surprise that the Shure's outperformed the Sennheisrer's in most respects.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for that information  

Now I definitely will not go with the Shure cable because when I bought the SE846 I was looking for that impactful thunder bass and I don't want to lose it over details or sound stage.

I will wait for the reviews of the new AAW cable and see what its sound signature like especially with the SE846.


----------



## elfary (Jun 6, 2017)

New Yawker said:


> Hi Ungaro. Let me preface by saying I am well aware the following observations fail miserably due to many flaws in methodology! With that recognised, here we go....
> 
> I played the Weekend and Three 6 Mafia tracks using Spotify's highest quality audio setting on my iPhone 6S Plus. I listened through Shure 846s with LTG cable and Sennheiser Momentum 2.0s using the 3.5mm audio jack. Hopefully it is no surprise that the Shure's outperformed the Sennheisrer's in most respects.
> 
> ...



iPhone 6s headphone port output impedance is 3.3 ohms.

Output impedance in the Apple Lightning audio module (which is mandatory for any 3rd party MFi manufacturer) is 0.33 ohms.

If you check the shure SE846 impedance curve you'll see that the lesser the Zout the lesser energy in the bass area.

This kind of explains perfectly you subjective impressions on the bass performance. And pretty much everything else (details, width)

I always drive my Shure SE846 with my iPhone 6 (Output impedance is 2.3 ohms). Sometimes i use an outboard amp with 0.1 ohms of output impedance and i sense a pinch less bass and a pinch more detail. 

If i had to choose (no ergonomics involved) i am not sure that i would stick with the 0 ohms Zout amp (theoretically better). The couple ohms of Z in the iP6 headphone port fits like a glove to the SE846/my taste combo.


----------



## New Yawker

Thank you Elfary for providing the technical explanation for what I was hearing subjectively. I'm beginning to think that replacing the 3.5 mm jack with a lightning connector is not such a great thing. While commuting home yesterday, there were momentary fall-outs of music. I checked to confirm that the lightning plug didn't become dislodged from the iPhone. The Shure LTG was still plugged in but seemed loose. When I tried the LTG with my iPad Pro 9.7, it seemed to fit tighter. My conclusion is that the iPhone lightning connector became (or always was) loose.


----------



## elfary

New Yawker said:


> Thank you Elfary for providing the technical explanation for what I was hearing subjectively. I'm beginning to think that replacing the 3.5 mm jack with a lightning connector is not such a great thing. While commuting home yesterday, there were momentary fall-outs of music. I checked to confirm that the lightning plug didn't become dislodged from the iPhone. The Shure LTG was still plugged in but seemed loose. When I tried the LTG with my iPad Pro 9.7, it seemed to fit tighter. My conclusion is that the iPhone lightning connector became (or always was) loose.



Along with ergonomics, the main reason i stick with my iPhone 6 and its headphone port is that in 15 years of daily use never ever a 3.5mm jack has died or malfunctioned.

The Lightning audio is uncharted territory stability and endurance wise.

Don't get me wrong, i think Lightning audio is a very interesting path but i just don't want to be a Guinea pig this time around. Thus i'll let the whole thing mature a bit before jumping on board.


----------



## New Yawker

elfary said:


> Don't get me wrong, i think Lightning audio is a very interesting path but i just don't want to be a Guinea pig this time around. Thus i'll let the whole thing mature a bit before jumping on board.



Excellent advice Elfary!


----------



## New Yawker

UPDATE #1: I received a reply today  from AAW. They stated the Capri MMCX cable with DAC will ship in early July.

UPDATE #2: With both Shure 846s and LTG cable having sufficient burn-in, I now can comment with greater confidence. Compared to the regular earphone cable, there is a wider soundstage. As initially impressed, bass most definitely is reduced somewhat in favour of greater detail in the music. I have had a few quirky moments (mostly music drops a second or so) that I am certain is linked to the LTG cable. I have also  received complaints that the built-in mic is noisy. I have not experimented with the bass-favoured Shure 846 filter. That may compensate for the perceived drop in bass.


----------



## Emdek

Emdek said:


> Well, Musicstore did send me a return form (after 3 reminders), no accompanying text in the email. I'm gonna send it back and ask for a replacement, since I really like my Shure SE535 in-ear headphones, and was hoping the DAC in the Shure cable would be of higher quality then the dongle Apple sells. If the second one also fails I will ask for a refund.


I finally received a gift certificate (no refund) in return for the defective Shure LTG cable, worth 88 euros. But a new cable is about 100 euros, so it set me back about 12 euros and shipping if I wanted a replacement... What the ???? I sent several emails to customer support, in the end the gift certificate was even set to invalid! And then suddenly about 1 1/2 week ago I received an email from customer support asking me if I still want the certificate or a replacement. After replying "replacement" I received a package from Musicstore a couple of days ago with a new LTG cable... Couldn't wait to try it out and luckily this one works fine with my iPhone 7 and the Shure 535 in-ears. So Musicstore did solve the problem finally, but it did take a lot of unanswered emails and annoyance on my side. So after ordering half of april, received the first (faulty) cable end of april, and finally at almost the end of June I can enjoy my brand new LTG cable and Shure in-ears on all iOS devices. I do understand a new product is not always in stock after a first release, but a little more communication from their side would have made the difference. Glad it is solved though.


----------



## djansia

Hi everyone
I'm very interested in the Shure cable for my SE846 but I'm still undecided. I wondered if other companies would develop other types of cables (even balanced ones) and if that was not the case to wait for. I also read a lot about the AAW Capri Balanced Lightning Audio Cable, but apparently there are serious hissing problems at the moment with it.


----------



## New Yawker

Emdek said:


> I finally received a gift certificate (no refund) in return for the defective Shure LTG cable, worth 88 euros. But a new cable is about 100 euros, so it set me back about 12 euros and shipping if I wanted a replacement... What the ???? I sent several emails to customer support, in the end the gift certificate was even set to invalid! And then suddenly about 1 1/2 week ago I received an email from customer support asking me if I still want the certificate or a replacement. After replying "replacement" I received a package from Musicstore a couple of days ago with a new LTG cable... Couldn't wait to try it out and luckily this one works fine with my iPhone 7 and the Shure 535 in-ears. So Musicstore did solve the problem finally, but it did take a lot of unanswered emails and annoyance on my side. So after ordering half of april, received the first (faulty) cable end of april, and finally at almost the end of June I can enjoy my brand new LTG cable and Shure in-ears on all iOS devices. I do understand a new product is not always in stock after a first release, but a little more communication from their side would have made the difference. Glad it is solved though.



Terrible customer service Emdek, but I'm glad Musicstore finally resolved it.


----------



## elfary

For a few times i have read about sound hiccups when using the Shure Lightning cable...this would be a no go for me. Is that a frequent issue?


----------



## New Yawker

elfary said:


> For a few times i have read about sound hiccups when using the Shure Lightning cable...this would be a no go for me. Is that a frequent issue?



Hey Elfary. I use the Shure 846/Shure LTG combo on my daily commute to and from work. The few-second stutter occurs randomly once every two or three hours while listening to music on my iPhone 6s Pro. I have not yet experienced the problem on the iPad Pro 9.7. The LTGs Lightning plug is definitely looser on the iPhone. Although I listen less with my iPad, I am not convinced that is the problem. 

As a reference point, I listen to downloaded music from iTunes, Spotify (Premium) and Tidal (Hi-Res).


----------



## elfary (Jun 27, 2017)

New Yawker said:


> Hey Elfary. I use the Shure 846/Shure LTG combo on my daily commute to and from work. The few-second stutter occurs randomly once every two or three hours while listening to music on my iPhone 6s Pro. I have not yet experienced the problem on the iPad Pro 9.7. The LTGs Lightning plug is definitely looser on the iPhone. Although I listen less with my iPad, I am not convinced that is the problem.
> 
> As a reference point, I listen to downloaded music from iTunes, Spotify (Premium) and Tidal (Hi-Res).



Thanks for filling me in.

I strongly advice anybody that suffers the hiccups to report back to Shure so that they become aware of them and try to sort out the issue.


----------



## New Yawker (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you elfary for the suggestion. I will report the issue to Shure.

UPDATE: Received an auto-response from Shure promising a response "by next business-day".

UPDATED UPDATE: DO NOT PURCHASE THE SHURE MMCX LTG CABLE! After a back and forth email rally with Shure including sending them a copy of my invoice from B&H Photo, Shure determined it was Apple who was responsible since they manufacture the Lightning connector. I was told that Apple must create a software patch.  I assume that means there is no need to purchase the LTG. You can get the same result by using the Apple 3.5mm-to-Lightning adaptor ($10 USD) with the regular Shure iPhone cable ($30 USD) and save yourselves $60 USD compared to the $100 USD LTG. Thankfully, I can live with the quirk but I am very disappointed that Shure refused to stand by their product.

SEE UPDATE #3 BELOW. SHURE AUTHORIZED AN EXCHANGE. THEY DID THE RIGHT THING


----------



## elfary (Jun 27, 2017)

New Yawker said:


> Thank you elfary for the suggestion. I will report the issue to Shure.
> 
> UPDATE: Received an auto-response from Shure promising a response "by next business-day".
> 
> UPDATED UPDATE: DO NOT PURCHASE THE SHURE MMCX LTG CABLE! After a back and forth email rally with Shure including sending them a copy of my invoice from B&H Photo, Shure determined it was Apple who was responsible since they manufacture the Lightning connector. I was told that Apple must create a software patch.  I assume that means there is no need to purchase the LTG. You can get the same result by using the Apple 3.5mm-to-Lightning adaptor ($10 USD) with the regular Shure iPhone cable ($30 USD) and save yourselves $60 USD compared to the $100 USD LTG. Thankfully, I can live with the quirk but I am very disappointed that Shure refused to stand by their product.



Oddly enough i have not heard anybody complaining from hiccups in the 9$ dongle (which btw to my ears sounds as good as any amp/dac can sound with a set of in ear monitors) so there might be more than meets the eye going on here. From an objective point of view if one looks Yuriv's dongle measurements (Sound Science subforum) no 3rd party cable is gonna bring more quality to the table. Just better ergonomy and more (may be) output power.

Anyway it does not sound too Shure to blame another company for a shortcoming of a Shure product. If Apple is technically responsible for the hiccups they should go after them to get the issue fixed as it is harming their brand and they have paid MFi royalties.


----------



## New Yawker (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree elfary. Shure should take responsibility for their product. After all, many products are manufactured using components from third-party sources. Shure does not even claim MFI Certification for the LTG in their literature so I have my doubts that the cable is indeed certified.

In my opinion Apple’s proprietary Lightning cable is a failure in so many respects.   USB-C is a far more sensible choice. From a purely asthetic point-of-view, Apple didn’t even have the sense to offer their Lightning dongle in a variety of color choice.

(27 June 2017) UPDATE #3: Just received an e-mail from Shure directing me to B&H Photo to exchange the cable. Shure Customer Service Representative said I should also contact Apple to inform them of the issues. Shure did the right thing.


----------



## elfary

New Yawker said:


> I agree elfary. Shure should take responsibility for their product. After all, many products are manufactured using components from third-party sources. Shure does not even claim MFI Certification for the LTG in their literature so I have my doubts that the cable is indeed certified.
> 
> In my opinion Apple’s proprietary Lightning cable is a failure in so many respects.   USB-C is a far more sensible choice. From a purely asthetic point-of-view, Apple didn’t even have the sense to offer their Lightning dongle in a variety of color choice.
> 
> (27 June 2017) UPDATE #3: Just received an e-mail from Shure directing me to B&H Photo to exchange the cable. Shure Customer Service Representative said I should also contact Apple to inform them of the issues. Shure did the right thing.



Thanks for the updates. We'll see how the new one fares.


----------



## New Yawker

UPDATE #4 (28 June 2017): The exchange of my Shure MMCX LTG went without a glitch  at B&H Photo. The staff were great. Hopefully this cable will work better than the first.


----------



## jockewe

Meanwhile, i still have no problem at all with my MMCX-LTG cable.
Sometimes there is a fraction music or sound lost just at the beginning (i left Tidal because of finding it highly annoying, there it's all the
time from the app i guess) of use but that is something i have experienced with the adapter as well on occasion... I really like the sound.

Are you s(h)ure you are not misunderstanding the mentioned Apple thing?
For a device to work fully with the Apple products it needs to be engineered and paired/ID'd successfully to be reliable full through.
I'm so happy that the volume is set differently (automatically) when using my Belkin dongle in the car and using the MMCX-LTG, both
are instantly recognized as individuals and work perfectly.
Noone has complained about a noisy mic from all the phonecalls i have made, once i scratched it against my unshaved chin and my
mother asked me if i was out walking somewhere, thats the one negative comment i have got.

I find myself getting immersed in the music i listen to, totally pleased.
I'm sure a Hugo2 with some extraspecial cable to the SE535's would be an upgrade (!) but i'm not longing for it.
/Joakim


----------



## New Yawker

Hey Joakim. I also enjoy listening to music with the Shure 846/MMCX Combo. As far as Shure transferring blame to Apple, there was no misunderstanding. The following is taken from an email response from Shure Customer Service:

“After speaking with our product manager for this cable, unfortunately, I have learned that our ability to troubleshoot these types of issues are relatively limited. While we do manufacture the cable, Apple requires authorized hardware manufacturers to purchase the physical components from them in order to make our products. The issue is likely in the lightning connector itself and the ability to communicate between the phone and the earphones. Since Apple manufactures this connector, the only real solution is for them to create software patch that addresses this specific issue. If you have analytics turned on on your phone and are sending error information to Apple, this will help, as it lets them know when there is any issue with your phone, or with an authorized third party product, such as our lightning earphone cable.”

Shure ultimately did the right thing by exchanging the cable.  Only time will tell if the intermittent problem occurs with the new cable.  As far as the mic issue, I am willing to cede that it is relative to my personal experience based on a number of factors. I would imagine that only a small percentage of users will experience the same.


----------



## jockewe

That was what i am saying. Apple makes sure every dongle is made with the connector of Apples choice, the one that has the correct handshake. The other (cellrizon gang) will not function as they are not controlled, would they function it's likely they will be faulty later since they are not in the backward compability class when upgrades are made to firmware etc. It's complicated for a reason.


----------



## New Yawker

AAW Capri claims that their lightning/dac headphone cable can be updated with firmware. I assume the same holds true for the Shure LTG.


----------



## djansia

jockewe said:


> Meanwhile, i still have no problem at all with my MMCX-LTG cable.
> Sometimes there is a fraction music or sound lost just at the beginning (i left Tidal because of finding it highly annoying, there it's all the
> time from the app i guess) of use but that is something i have experienced with the adapter as well on occasion... I really like the sound.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for the encouraging impressions.
I would like to use the cable with my latest generation Ipod Touch and  I wanted to ask you if its amplification section is good enough compared to touch and if you notice a volume-level improvement. How well do you know the Ipods sold in Europe have (because of a stupid law) a limited output volume: does the Shure cable have a "powerful" amplifier in it? I would also use it with the my Sony XBA-H3 that need a little more volume than my Shure SE846 (for example).
Greetings, Andrea.


----------



## jockewe (Jul 5, 2017)

djansia said:


> Hi and thanks for the encouraging impressions.
> I would like to use the cable with my latest generation Ipod Touch and  I wanted to ask you if its amplification section is good enough compared to touch and if you notice a volume-level improvement. How well do you know the Ipods sold in Europe have (because of a stupid law) a limited output volume: does the Shure cable have a "powerful" amplifier in it? I would also use it with the my Sony XBA-H3 that need a little more volume than my Shure SE846 (for example).
> Greetings, Andrea.


All i can contribute is that the volume is definately higher than from the original Apple dongle to the Shure original cable.
I'm listening at perhaps 4 or 5 marks, before it was probably about 7-8
I honestly thought that European iPods etc. where without the limitation i have read about, so i am clueless here.
I use the cable solely with my iPhone7 so everything i write is purely based on that, on the phone it's an option to limit the volume which i have not tried...
Will the Touch provide enough power for the MMCX-LTG? I have no idea.
/Joakim


----------



## New Yawker (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Andrea. From my experience I find the volume is much higher when using the Shure 846/LTG combo with my iPhone 6s Pro (all USA models) than when using the 846s with the original cable. To illustrate relative perceived volume level, I use to listen at 70%. Now I listen at 40%. Joakim reports similarly.

The Shure does not claim that the LTG cable has a built-in amp. All the power is drawn from the iDevice.
You will notice a quicker depletion of battery power while using the LTG.

The USA web site shows compatibility with iPod Touch 4th and 5th Generation. USA models have an option to limit the volume. Is it possible that the Euro models default to that setting but the limiter can be overridden?


----------



## saintintn

Anyone tried to compare the 846's on the rmce-ltg with a Dragonfly/mmcx cable setup?  I've got the rmce-ltg on my 846's and sound is great with 7 plus.  Had the mmcx setup with Dragonfly Red before.  Curious to hear what others think.


----------



## djansia

jockewe said:


> Will the Touch provide enough power for the MMCX-LTG? I have no idea.
> /Joakim





New Yawker said:


> The USA web site shows compatibility with iPod Touch 4th and 5th Generation. USA models have an option to limit the volume. Is it possible that the Euro models default to that setting but the limiter can be overridden?



Shure on his site (USA site) reports the full compatibility with "_iPod touch (6th generation), iPod touch (5th generation)_": http://www.shure.com/americas/products/accessories/earphones/earphone-headphone-cables/rmce-ltg
No, the iPod Touch can not be modified in the firmware, so the volume limit for European models can not be eliminated. You can do it (with RockBox) only on Ipod Classic.
Thanks for all the other precious informations, especially those that indicate a volume increase coming out from the lightning cable: It is an encouraging news


----------



## RamGuy

I'm having to return mine as the lightningconnector is really fishy. If I touch it my Shure SE846 will disconnect and my iPhone has started to report that my accessory is not supported and whatnot. My problem is.. These seems to stick to my Shure SE846 much harder compared to the original cable. I'm not even sure if it's possible to disconnect them without hurting the cable, or even the connectors on my SE846. I have already applied more force than I'm comfortable with and you can already spot noticeable marks on the cable itself...


----------



## New Yawker

Very interesting RamGuy. I “had to” replace my 2 1/2-year-old 846s after purchasing the LTG-cable. The original cable would not come out no matter how much force exerted. I then made the costly decision to take pliers to the MMCX connector  cable-side since I didn’t care if the old cable got damaged. BIG mistake. The tip of the MMCX broke-off and got lodged inside the right-side 846. If I didn’t know better, I would have assumed the piece was soldered on!

The 846s MMCX-Cable do have a reputation for difficult removal. I seem to recall reading somewhere (Shure’s web site?) that it requires 30 pounds of force to remove the cable from earphone. It was recommended that one use a piece of cloth on both the earphone and cable-connector to establish a strong grip. Of course, no pliers permitted!

I have no idea the age of your 846s RamGuy but I have to say that the MMCX connection on my new pair are FAR easier to remove than on the old.  In addition, the earphones rotate more freely than before. I suspect the extremely tight fit on the old pair somehow bent the connecting pin when inserting the phones in my ear canal and trying to rotate the cable to position it over my ears for daily use. My suspicion is that Shure modified the connector in more recent production batches.


----------



## balcmeg

So, did anyone get the chance to compare this with AAW Capri? Im tired of Apples Lightning adapter, and want the luxury of remote+mic flr my SE535 and SE846!

/Stefan


----------



## jockewe

No real reply, but i got reminded yesterday how difficult it actually is to compare these things when another person is involved.
Every earcanal is so different and even if you choose the nozzle fitting best for sound in YOUR ear you will not hear the same thing.
I had a friend over showing his HD800, comparing to my HD600 and i wanted to actually get him to appreciate just how good this ltg dongle with SE535 is, especially how great the space and bass works...
He didn't get what i was talking about, in his ears there was NO bass and space on the SE535 compared to the HD800. He could weigh down on the earplugs, get the bass,  but then the rest of the sound was really bad...

For me the HD800 has a great soundstage with a fantastically well defined but not overpowering bass. (I would go for 800S if it has a smoother tweet) 
The HD600 in my setup HAS a smoother tweeter, voices/guitars/violins are just lovely but you cannot compare the soundstage to HD800 - different class!
The SE535 with this ltg-dongle is right up there soundquality wise, i like it's timbre better than the HD800 but the staging is between the HD600 and HD800.

My point is, the dongle works so great for me, obviously, so when i say it's so much quality for the money it's true for my ears and only hopefully for yours.
I don't know about the Capri but i'm already happy with the change the dongle makes! Compared to the apple adapter it's an amazing difference.
/J


----------



## balcmeg

Thank you jockewe!
Just the kind of answer I was looking for. Knowing that you are satisfied enough with your Shure cable is answer enough to know that it is worth considering.



jockewe said:


> No real reply, but i got reminded yesterday how difficult it actually is to compare these things when another person is involved.
> Every earcanal is so different and even if you choose the nozzle fitting best for sound in YOUR ear you will not hear the same thing.
> I had a friend over showing his HD800, comparing to my HD600 and i wanted to actually get him to appreciate just how good this ltg dongle with SE535 is, especially how great the space and bass works...
> He didn't get what i was talking about, in his ears there was NO bass and space on the SE535 compared to the HD800. He could weigh down on the earplugs, get the bass,  but then the rest of the sound was really bad...
> ...


----------



## jockewe

I hope You share Your impressions if You go that way!


----------



## djansia

I bought the cable for 99 euros and in the end, after almost 40 days, I returned it to (fortunately) Amazon.
The cable sounds good for me, the amplification in general (ipod touch 6g) is higher than that of the headphone output of the player and the sound is slightly more open, clear and really good.
The overall construction quality is very good, the cable does not twist itself and if used properly (wrapped behind the ears) it is not even "noisy". It attaches itself to the headset and easily removes without any anxiety or fear to damage or blockage in the earbuds. The volume and skip command of the tracks works well and I have never had reader blocks or sound interruptions during listening.
I returned it because there was something that really bothered me. 
Apart from an excessive (in my view) power consumption (the battery consumed really quickly, almost zero after nearly three hours of use), the cable is probably continually powered even if the player is not in play: just leaving it connected. This is very annoying, first because you have to constantly remember to disconnect it whenever you do not want to use it and also because the battery consumption seems to me really too much. 
If I think that plugged into USB to my Ifi Micro IDSD, my ipod plays for over ten hours, it's exaggerated the consumption (and the repeated recharges to be made) when paired with this cable.
Have you had the same "problems" of excessive battery consumption, even when the cable is just plugged in and without the reader being in play?


----------



## New Yawker

Absolutely yes djansia.  I use the Shure cable with my 846s attached to an iPhone 6s Plus (or iPad Pro 9.7). The battery on both devices drains significantly  faster than using the headphone jack. My experience has not been quite  as dramatic as yours djansia, but very obvious and notable


----------



## uoods

Still confused about these, shouldn't the DAC be in the phone rather than the cable? Aren't the phones already using high quality dacs, previously for jacks as well, but still for the built in speakers?


----------



## jockewe

It's what makes you happy and satisfied that counts in these matters, seems you are happy!
That said i am a lot more satisfied with the sound coming through my se535 with the DAC cable this thread is all about.
/J


----------



## RamGuy

My cable is starting to have issues again with "Accessory is not supported" messages on the phone and abrupt disconnections/stops in playback. It seems to be the exact same issue as last time, as soon as I start touching or get some slight bends on the cable around the Lightning-plug it goes crazy on me. I got it replaced a while back because of the very same issue and since then I have barely used them as I tend to prefer using bluetooth headphones because its more convenient.

I'm rather disappointed with this cable from Shure. The DAC seems nice, and the cable itself looks and feel nice and all but the production quality seems to be severely lacking as this contact-point between the lightning-port and the cable seems to be extremely weak? Looking at reviews on Amazon it seems like I'm not the only one having trouble with this. Its a real shame and almost hope I can get my money back or get it replaced with the bluetooth cable instead and see if that works better.


----------



## jockewe

About a year of use, almost every day infact with atleast 4 times pulling the cable out and put it in later.
Not one problem in that time, i wonder if some phones actually have bad ltg connectors?
/Joakim


----------



## elfary

jockewe said:


> About a year of use, almost every day infact with atleast 4 times pulling the cable out and put it in later.
> Not one problem in that time, i wonder if some phones actually have bad ltg connectors?
> /Joakim



Now that's interesting. I'm holding back b/c of these stabiltity issues that have been reported here.


----------



## jockewe

Just saying, one year later and still not a single problem with this cable/dac...


----------



## jockewe

But now... My microphone split open and after that the mic sound is very low. All else is like new!!


----------

